# Sand baths for hamsters



## Scampi16 (Jan 20, 2013)

What type of sand should I use to allow my hamster to have a sand bath?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

chinchilla sand is good to use


----------



## Scampi16 (Jan 20, 2013)

I thought about chinchilla sand but it states on pets at home packets that thats not suitable for hamsters or is it just not suitable to be used as general bedding etc?


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

We use chinchilla sand for our Noél :thumbup1:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

its chinchilla dust that isnt suitable for hamsters, make sure you get cinchilla sand and you will be fine


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Pets at home chinchilla sand (the one in a white bag,) is called chinchilla dust, but is actually sand and perfectly fine to use. It's exactly like Charlie Chinchilla sand, but you get more for less money. Alternative would be children's play sand from Argos and you put it in the oven for a few hours to dry out.


----------



## pouncing (Jan 23, 2013)

I do wonder bout the dust, it plays hell with MY nose when i clean em out and one sneezes sometimes.

This is [email protected] chinchilla dust
degu dustbath - YouTube


----------

